# Limb test now given to F1 drivers - European origin



## CALWATERBOY (Aug 26, 2009)

This is a test F1 drivers and Indy 500 drivers must now be documented to pass.

Essentially a same-side arm and leg coordination excercise, driver must be able to:


*Move the right foot, off the ground, and the calf, in a clockwise circular motion.*

*While doing so, write the number 6 with the right hand, in the air directly in front of the right shoulder.*

If left handed, the left side is tested.

Drivers qualify for competition if they can maintain movement of the foot clockwise. Failure indicates developing neuropathy and those candidates are routed to a physician as well as having driving privileges suspended until passing an in-depth evaluation, as that inability has been linked to collisions and dangerous driving characteristics. A physician administered evaluation takes a minimum of 7 days.

Legislation is making its way through the German Bundestag and if it becomes law, all drivers living in and visiting Germany will be given the test - NHTSA officials are closely watching its progress.

Prospective European Delivery customers should be aware that, if passed, the test is expected to be given on arrival in Germany!
.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

In reponse to that ruling 34 US states have announced that anyone who can walk and chew gum at the same time will be issued a drivers license. The other 16 states will allow anyone who can walk while carrying a pack of gum to drive.

CA


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

CALWATERBOY said:


> This is a test F1 drivers and Indy 500 drivers must now be documented to pass.
> 
> Essentially a same-side arm and leg coordination excercise, driver must be able to:
> 
> ...


Link to source please!


----------



## CALWATERBOY (Aug 26, 2009)

SD 335is said:


> Link to source please!


Capt'n; SD....I feel your pain.

Test is deceptively simple, isn't it?


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm sure this isn't real , but give it a try. Every time I wrote the number 6 with my hand, my foot would change directions and start rotating counterclockwise. Oh, well, guess I can't be an F1 pilot anymore.


----------



## white75li (Dec 29, 2009)

That just crushed my dreams of become an f1 pilot. I guess I'm just to angry to be in an f1 car.


----------

